# Help for heroin recovery



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello friends,

I recently stumbled across a website dedicated to using the memory of  Layne Staley to provide resources for heroin addicts. As a person affected by the issue, it touched me deeply. If you read  through the site - especially the treatment section - you will see that  they do great work. Heroin addiction does not only affect users... It  effects family, friends, co-workers and everyone else around them.

http://www.layne-staley.com/

All donations go to help those affected by heroin addiction in the Seattle music community. Any amount is welcome.

Heal, and rock on.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 4, 2011)

Jared said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recently stumbled across a website dedicated to using the memory of  Layne Staley to provide resources for heroin addicts. As a person affected by the issue, it touched me deeply. If you read  through the site - especially the treatment section - you will see that  they do great work. Heroin addiction does not only affect users... It  effects family, friends, co-workers and everyone else around them.
> 
> ...


 
FFFFFFFFFFFF heroin.

I won't get into my history with this but I can say that any help to those affected by it or still struggling with it is a noble cause indeed. No telling how many people were lost to it especially in the music scene. I'll post the link to my facebook to get some more people to see it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF heroin.
> 
> I won't get into my history with this but I can say that any help to those affected by it or still struggling with it is a noble cause indeed. No telling how many people were lost to it especially in the music scene. I'll post the link to my facebook to get some more people to see it.


 
Yes, it is indeed a terrible thing.

Thanks for spreading the word and keep ROCKING


----------

